# Storms in Hawaii..



## middle.road (Mar 10, 2021)

@mikey , @Aukai - Are you all OK over there?


----------



## mikey (Mar 10, 2021)

Thanks for the concern, Dan. Here on Oahu, we got some really heavy rains and severe flooding but it wasn't bad in my area. My heart goes out to those on the northern shores, though. They got really pounded. Right now, I'm looking at bright sunshine outside my door.


----------



## Aukai (Mar 10, 2021)

Another landslide here on the north shore, one lane only. May take 3-4 weeks to clear, and assess the hill side. A lot of steady rain, some downpours. Thanks for asking/thinking about us. I'm driving an ambulance in it today, non emergency....


----------



## middle.road (Mar 10, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Another landslide here on the north shore, one lane only. May take 3-4 weeks to clear, and assess the hill side. A lot of steady rain, some downpours. Thanks for asking/thinking about us. I'm driving an ambulance in it today, non emergency....


Don't follow heavy trucks on bridges.   One story I was reading mentioned a _cement _truck crossing a bridge and it collapsed.

Stay Safe.

PS: Shouldn't they be referred to as Concrete Trucks? -just sayin'


----------



## tjb (Mar 10, 2021)

Wow, Mike and Mike.  I didn't know anything about your storms.  I've been working pretty much straight through on the farm for the last week+, so have not been near the news or weather.

Glad to hear you guys are okay.  Is there more bad weather coming?

Regards


----------



## ttabbal (Mar 10, 2021)

Glad to hear you guys are doing good. Some crazy stuff going on.


----------



## Aukai (Mar 10, 2021)

We are continuing to get a lot of rain, even Honolulu tonight. Where the land slide is on our north shore the are banning heavy truck/equipment travel. They just got done with slope reinforcement, lateral holes, bars driven in, and chain link fence to mitigate rock falls. I'm not sure how much of it came down. We had a canceled medivac flight for a cardiac pt. due to weather cells also, they are flying Beechcraft King air airplanes.
Stay safe Mikey, a lot of red, and orange is off shore for you right now 18:30....


----------



## mikey (Mar 10, 2021)

Yeah, I'm sitting in the middle of a thunderstorm right now. The north shore is getting pounded on Oahu and every stream is raging. This is a serious storm!


----------



## Aukai (Mar 10, 2021)

Put your puter on battery power


----------



## mikey (Mar 11, 2021)

I have two Tesla Powerwall batteries - should be okay, I think.


----------



## Aukai (Mar 11, 2021)

We have had shoreline erosion next to a section of our highway close to me, with ironwood trees being undermined, they would probably have fallen into the ocean too. The county contracted a tree trimming company to cut them down, and all day today they were going at it. By this afternoon with a bucket truck 20-30' in the air and a chainsaw they were cutting the trees down, lightning, and thunder going on close by. True Portagee gung ho work getting done. There is a nationality that gets fun poked at them on the mainland that starts with a P too. Where is OSHA when you need em....


----------



## Aukai (Mar 11, 2021)

As long as there is no link to a power grid would be my thinking.


----------



## mikey (Mar 11, 2021)

Just checked NOAA - we're both sitting in the red zone. Hunker down and stay safe, Mike.


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 11, 2021)

hope your safe!


----------



## Ken from ontario (Mar 11, 2021)

Mikey I sincerely hope you ( and Aukai) go through this one unscathed.


----------



## mikey (Mar 11, 2021)

Thank you to all of you for your kind thoughts and concerns. In my little valley we have had no flooding and I thank God for that but others on Oahu are not so fortunate. As always, though, the people of Hawaii will come together and help.

Kauai is a rain and storm magnet and I am concerned about Aukai.


----------



## Aukai (Mar 11, 2021)

Good morning, thanks Mikey, and everybody for the thoughts, I got called into work at the airport. The North Shore landslide will impact my daughter with road closures, but we are safe. I do not have the latest damage reports, but the sun was shining this morning while it was still raining. We are in an unstable air mass now, old cold fronts coming back with high pressure areas steering them, and a close low pressure area pulling heavy moisture up from the south, which makes for a bunch of banging, and clanging in the sky.

update: the landslide that closed one lane, and was controlled by sign holders directing traffic, well they had to run for their lives the whole hill side came down. Hanalei town, and the rest of the North Shore has been cut off.


----------



## aliva (Mar 11, 2021)

Flooding is not a good thing, but at least you don't have to shovel it like snow


----------



## Aukai (Mar 11, 2021)

If you expand the picture the Hanalei bridge is in the background.


----------



## middle.road (Mar 11, 2021)

Aukai said:


> We have had shoreline erosion next to a section of our highway close to me, with ironwood trees being undermined, they would probably have fallen into the ocean too. The county contracted a tree trimming company to cut them down, and all day today they were going at it. By this afternoon with a bucket truck 20-30' in the air and a chainsaw they were cutting the trees down, lightning, and thunder going on close by. True Portagee gung ho work getting done. There is a nationality that gets fun poked at them on the mainland that starts with a P too. Where is OSHA when you need em....


Ironwood?!!! Oh the woodworker in me is saying '_Grab it_' - '_Grab it_'. (shipping would be a killer.   )


----------



## Aukai (Mar 11, 2021)

Isn't that stuff kind of twisty? We had a movie crew that had to make a temporary bridge, they had 55 gal drums to put pilings in, and stuff with rocks. They were able to find smallish iron wood trees, and made posts for the bridge. I will never forget the look on the guys face when they threw the cut logs in the water to float them for placement. We told them they don't float, he said, but it's wood. We rolled laughing, and they had to dive to get the pieces they threw in.


----------



## tjb (Mar 12, 2021)

Hope you guys are okay!  I've been so swamped, I've barely sat in front of my computer for a week.  Had no idea you guys were still going through this.  Is the worst over yet?

BE SAFE!

Regards


----------



## Aukai (Mar 12, 2021)

It's supposed to start drying out, then the recovery. Hawaii Life Flight is bringing over a medivac helicopter from Maui until the road is reopened.


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 12, 2021)

Iron wood is great for fishing lures just because it sinks


----------

